# Emirates airline wife without kids!



## Lichys (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I know there are plenty of threads for EA families but I was hoping to get some information as a wife of an FO without kids. The main things I'd really like to know are:

1. How often will I get to see my husband?! I know they're guaranteed 8 days off a month but what is it like in reality. Is it usually a day off here or there or do they get blocks?
2. My husband currently has a fixed rosta pattern but often spends his first day off recovering from his duty days! How fatigued are FOs on their days off?
3. What are the FO Ts&Cs and working conditions like? I know my husband is a bit concerned that he can't rely on a union if the Ts&Cs aren't great.
4. My husband is probably 12-18 months away from a promotion to captain for a short haul carrier but would be joining Emirates as a FO. He is interested in the A380 and the general reputation that Emirates has, but do you think this is a smart move?
5. How easy is it to find part time work? I'm currently working and studying part time, is this going to be a possibility?
6. If part time work isn't really an option, how easy is it for a couple to live on a FOs salary?
7. What is the ex-pat culture like? We're currently based in Europe and the pilot ex-pat community can be a bit cliquey, especially towards wives who aren't pilots!
8. What is the accommodation/ furnishing like? Will our furnishing be brand new or would it be worth us shipping our own things?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't answer all your questions but some of them. 

Joining Emirates as an FO, he's going to the back of the queue - a friend recently joined, he was Captain with another airline and went into Emirates as FO on the A380- his wife is also a pilot for Emirates. 

The A380 only flies certain routes at the moment, so depending how long they are really depends how tired he's going to be. Put it this way that looooooong 6 day journey it does Dubai-Brisbane/Sydney-Auckland- then all the way back again is pretty brutal from what I hear. The crews here also have stand-by days. I think they push it pretty close to the maximum hours.

Also they've just recently changed the way the holiday works, in that crews now have to 'bid' for their holidays and there's no guarantee of getting it.

My mates seem to do ok though.

It's quite hard to get part-time work here, although it is possible. You'd be on your husbands visa, and he'd give you a No Objection letter to say it's ok for you to work.

You'll get company accommodation and lots of benefits - the Pilots Club card alone gives you discounts virtually wherever you go, so you won't have major issues on just the 2 of your surviving on his salary.


----------



## Neilthorpe (Jun 30, 2014)

I cannot comment to much for Emirates but reading on pprune which would be better place to ask he will find he has a long wait to command, it appears to be well over 7 years now. 

Search for pprune.org go to the forums, pick middle east about half way down you will find loads about EK there, just remember it is a forum so not everything reflects everyone's opinions. 

Neil


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Neilthorpe said:


> I cannot comment to much for Emirates but reading on pprune which would be better place to ask he will find he has a long wait to command, it appears to be well over 7 years now.
> 
> Search for pprune.org go to the forums, pick middle east about half way down you will find loads about EK there, just remember it is a forum so not everything reflects everyone's opinions.
> 
> Neil


Yup, the wait is looooooong. And they get ticked off, when occasionally they'll have direct entry Captains - doesn't happen often though these days.


----------

